# Atlas milling machine questions



## BGHansen (Dec 30, 2014)

Sorry for all of the questions, figure it's best to ask the experts instead of fumbling along on my own!

Any ideas on the size of arbor spacers and quantities that were included with the factory arbors?  I may have answered my own question; a May 1962 MFC manual downloaded from someplace indicates the following:  2 - 2", 1 - 1", 1 3/4" and 1 1/2".  Seem correct or should I pick up a variety of other sizes?

My mill (MFB) did not include an original vise.  I'm not hung up on having an original, but can someone tell me the tape measure height from the table to the top & bottom of the jaws?  I'm looking at a Shars 3" swivel vise that is about 4 1/4" from table to top of jaws, 3 1/4" to the bottom of the jaws.  The mill is somewhat cramped for vertical space, would hate to spend $80 on an unusable vise!

Last question (for now), can someone email me (bghansen08@gmail.com) a photo of the kick-out detail that was on the table?  I'll fab up something that'll work, just easier to work off the photo of an original.

Thanks again for all of the help!  Bruce


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2014)

Bruce,

I just uploaded a cleaned up parts list for the 7/8" and 1" mill arbors.  Of spacers, both sizes originally came with two each 2" and one each of 1-1/2", 1", 3/4", 1/2" and 1/4".

The Atlas M1-300 Swivel Vise is 3" high, with the bottom of the jaws being 2-1/8" high.

In Downloads under Atlas Mills, there is a photo of what may be a page from a magazine on making the kickout part that slides in the side table slot.  Even blown up 3X I think that there would be a problem trying to make the part from his information.  But the photo of the finished part also shows some of the parts on the saddle.  Also look at MMB3 (Parts Manual) or later.

Robert D.


----------



## Restorer (Dec 30, 2014)

BGHansen,

The original vice dimensions are as follows:

OAH with swivel base: 3 1/16
Depth of Jaw: 7/8
OAH with swivel base removed 2 5/16




Restorer
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment AtlasMillPARTS.pdf


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks for all of the help!  Incredible amount of information from great guys willing to help out a newbie!


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's what my $600 off Craig's List got me; Atlas MFB in decent shape plus parts from an MF.  My "new" mill was missing the knob on the universal gear door (think that's about what it's called, it's the door under the change-o-matic window), handle on the Z-axis wheel, crank on the RH X-axis, and the yoke that ties the feed engage lever to the feed gear box.  I've made the knobs, cranks, handles and the yoke, but discovered during the yoke build that the casting for the feed gear box was severely cracked.  Gonna try some sheet metal patches and J-B Weld but will likely need to remake the gear box housing.  Isn't it great to have the tools you need to fix the tools you already have!


----------



## VSAncona (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like you've got a good one to work with there -- Very nice. Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 6, 2015)

Times 2! Thanks for sharing the pics of the project.  And yours has the guards..  mine didn't come with any!


----------

